# Where do you buy your pharmaceutical drugs?



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious where people are buying their drugs. I go to London Drugs right now but am thinking of trying out Walmart. Another possibility, once I get a Smart Cash card, is to shop at Safeway as the drugs are considered groceries and I can get 2% cash back. I've heard Costco is cheaper but I don't have a card.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 100% drug coverage at the moment, so I don't worry too much about the price. Regardless, experience tells me that Costco is the cheapest, including their dispensing fee. My understanding, at least in BC, is that they will fill prescriptions for anyone, member or not. I believe it's a government rule.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Costco
If I'm busy I'll go to Shoppers Drug mart, but my insurance doesn't cover the full dispensing fee. My insurance covers everything at Costco.

Personally if I'm in doubt, Costco is my first choice, their prices are very competitive, they tend to have good quality products, and their return/price match policy is awesome.


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks,

I didn't know that about costco. I have one right near me so i'll go. I found this list of dispensing fees and it looks like Walmart is no cheaper:

http://www.groceryalerts.ca/cheapest-drug-dispensing-fees-canada/


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Costco


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

We have 100% coverage at work. Our two plans are with Sun Life and Great-West. We own shares in both companies. Keeping our ownership stake in mind, we fill prescriptions at Costco to save our companies a few dollars.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Drug dispensing fee: saved almost 400%*

I agree that Costco is most likely the cheapest. However, I recently discovered that the fee is the same no matter how many pills are dispensed. I recently had a prescription filled and they only provided me with a 30 day supply of a prescription that allowed 2 refills. I asked if I could have the refills now and they said sure and gave me the 90 pills for the same dispensing fee. 
More importantly, however, is I also had a prescription for a 30 day trial of a drug and then a 6 mo supply of pills but the doc stated that only get a 30 day supply to try them out. They were fine and when I went back I asked for the prescription to be refilled and they were only going to do it for another 30 days. Of course I asked for the remaining 180 days to avoid the dispensing fee. However, the bill for the 180 day drug cost was also significantly cheaper. Here are the numbers

15 tablet (30 day supply) 90 tablets (180 day supply)

Drug cost 3.61 11.67

Dispensing fee 9.99 9.99

Total 13.60 21.66

If I had taken the 30 day supply and renewed it monthly as the pharmacy (Real Cdn. Superstore) was planning on doing the 6 mos cost would have been $81.60 vs $21.66. Almost 4 times as much. I didn't realized the magnitude of the difference until I read this post. I would be interested in hearing any similar experiences.
Sorry, but I can't get the columns to line up properly after I post the message.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Typically safeway because they have the 7x Air Miles but that is ending soon so I will likely buy at Costco


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoppers for us. It's close, 5 min. away. Costco is 20+ min. away.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Costco might save a few dollars but not after paying gas for the 100km round trip gas for us.

Lawtons Drugs (Sobeys owned). 3 minutes away. Prescriptions are a small expense for us with my wife's good plan anyhow.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Rexall - proximity based decision.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't realize that Costco's dispensing fee was so much cheaper, or that you could go in without a membership. Thanks for this information.


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

I get my prescriptions filled at Costco if I have to go there for other things.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

DW also got a shingles vaccine shot there. Cannot remember the cost as we did not shop it. Costco was convenient for us. We also buy our OTC's there as well as other personal items. Large savings for us and we are there at least once a week since the store is close by.

Significant savings on eyewear. DW got glasses. The gentleman who sold had recently sold his store. He told her that the price for what she ordered would have been about double in his store prior to his retirement. $700. at Costco. Hate to think what others would have charged.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Costco is way cheaper than others.

Note that Costco Pharmacy does not require a membership, its by law. If they try to stop you from entering, mention this to them.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

London Drugs because I can walk there. The extra I pay is minor when compared to the time it takes to drive to Costco.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

It's amazing having had my own drugstore from 1980-07 that prescription pricing and thrifty shoppers were almost off the radar.

Invariably patients appreciated decent service, quality advice and customer care. Those who ran off to the "city" or Mexico and bargained shopped seemed to learn that the savings just weren't really worth it.

You get what you pay for----but I only know the smaller town drug retailers and for the most part a captive audience. We never gouged the customer but for me as a store owner it wasn't worth the time or effort to try and match discount pricing, that is just the way it was or is!

I now do part-time for Shopper's and this philosophy still holds. IMO


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pharmasave because it is the only one in our town but after 13 years no complaints here.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

We are running thousands per year in prescription costs so Costco definitely saves us a lot.
The dispensing fee is less than half of most other pharmacies. The actual drug cost at other pharmacies is sometimes 100% more.
If you are in BC this site is very helpful in comparing costs.
http://pharmacycompass.ca/
We pay 100% of all our prescriptions so we will give them a big thumbs up or "like" if there was one.
Of course, if we were only purchasing a few hundred dollars worth of prescriptions per year then the cost factor wouldn't be as critical.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I find I spend too much when I go to Costco so cant imagine going once a month to get a prescription , it will likely cost me additional $300


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

marina628 said:


> I find I spend too much when I go to Costco so cant imagine going once a month to get a prescription , it will likely cost me additional $300


Heh, this could be true.

Also, if you need a lot of hand-holding (insurance issues, etc) Costco can be very impersonal/busy/unwilling to take extra time. My parents therefore use a smaller pharmacy. If your insurance covers dispensing fees, you may not want to go for the lowest price.

Sometimes, if I don't feel like fishing out my card, I'll just tell Costco that I'm there for the pharmacy.


----------

